
5,104 BTC Later, the Bitcoin Pineapple Fund Announces It’s Time to Say Farewell - bitxbitxbitcoin
https://blockexplorer.com/news/5104-btc-later-the-bitcoin-pineapple-fund-announces-its-time-to-say-farewell/
======
c1utch1
Hopefully the coins were originally obtained via legal means. Either way, it's
very noble of the donor to give out large amounts of wealth like that.

~~~
drb91
Well, if it were criminal money, the world would much more clearly be a better
place because of it. In no situation does this increase the amount of crime in
the world.

~~~
Sangermaine
Unless this was some kind of money laundering scheme which used the charitable
aspect to mask what was really going on.

~~~
drb91
Possible, but I don’t quite get how laundering through a charity would work.
Maybe they’re tumbled with dirty money before contribution? The charity gets
written off as a cost of business.

Still seems far fetched. I held hundreds of coin at one point: irrationally,
this strikes me as an early hodler.

